# Kenny Rogers (Houston, Texas, 21 augustus 1938) — Died Colbert, Georgia 20 maart 202



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

*Kenny Rogers Texas, 21 augustus 1938) - Died Colbert, Georgia 20 maart 202*






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kenny_Rogers


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

Rogerx said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kenny_Rogers


Sad news. Brings back memories.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Remember this? 




Kenny knew when to hold 'em; knew when to fold 'em.


----------

